# How to upgrade freeBSD v6 to v7?



## roy (Apr 20, 2009)

how to data , software?


----------



## noobster (Apr 20, 2009)

One way would be to use freebsd-update.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 20, 2009)

Read this from beginning to the end
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/makeworld.html


----------



## tangram (Apr 20, 2009)

roy said:
			
		

> how to data , software?



You have 2 ways to perform the upgrade of the base system: binary or source. Binary upgrades are performed through the freebsd-update tool, while source update use csup.

Both methods are described in FreeBSD's Handbook.

However a big jump (e.g. from FreeBSD 6.x to 7.x) will most likely require that you also reinstall all your ports due to library changes between FreeBSD version. Once again consult the Handbook.


----------



## roy (Apr 20, 2009)

i see to big jump version freeBSD..so i can new install for server and configure again up to my server.however software need to see old data and try in vmware before real situation..


----------



## fraenki (Apr 20, 2009)

Actually I updated quite a few servers from 6.x to 7.0 using this advice from the handbook. I always planned some downtime to rebuild all ports and to get the applications up and running again.

I can only remember of one situation where this method failed. It was on an amd64 box running 6.4-RELEASE and I updated this box to 7.1-RELEASE. I was not able to rebuild the ports due to errors regarding the threading libraries. I then chose to use pre-built packages on this box 'til this problem is solved.


----------



## roy (Apr 23, 2009)

so i cant must be see environment upgrade major version.mybe somethg problem time istall or running program..

thnx i try later...

more stdy anyway


----------

